# Today in the Fishroom~11/28/08 Synspilum & Loiselle



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

Male Synspilum @13". The colors in these fish are nothing short of amazing.










Female Synspilum










Male & Female Synspilum










This is a photo from the previous thread today...P. Loiselle "Yellow Head" not in breeding coloration...










...and again IN breeding coloration. What a difference.


----------



## Spober (Feb 14, 2009)

very nice. prestige fish.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are some amazing pictures, and nice fish too.


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

very nice fish


----------

